# Columbia Cycles Guarantee



## MrColumbia (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought one of these last year for about $60. I think it's time to sell!





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291732231204


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Too bad it doesn't have the bike the guarantee came with. it should for that price*....*


----------

